# Here's my story....



## newmet (26 Jun 2008)

Well, I figure since I have been lurking for a bit and posting a bit, I thought I should introduce myself and share my story, if anyone is interested...

I applied to the military in December 2006, I have previous Reserve experience from a LONG time ago.  I am currently 31 years old and had decided that I was sick and tired of always loosing my job when the military posted my husband and always having to start over again.  I figured that since I had always wanted to join the Reg force, it was time.  The kiddies were old enough to understand and DH knew how to order KFC and pizza  >

It was a long process to join, after being in Colorado Springs for 4 years due to DH, I had to get an FBI background check, it took 4 months, opposed to the 18-24 months the Canadian check would take.  Also, I had to wait almost 4 months for my archived medical records to come in.  During this time I was going to the gym, getting in shape (so I thought) and overall getting ready for basic.  There was my idea of being in shape, running the 2.5 kms but no further and the military's idea.

I left in November 2007 for basic and low and behold, I wasn't in the shape the military wanted and needed me to be.  I failed the Express Test and ended up on RFT.  RFT is staffed with wonderful, dedicated staff, some of which are related to Satan  >  There was alot of pain associated with RFT, there is a high failure rate due to injuries and VR's (voluntary release).  I kept my head down and stayed focused on getting through RFT to move on to platoon.  After 3 very painful months, dang push ups!! (you can only exit RFT with a complete pass), I moved onto week 4 of platoon.  There the excitement and torture   continued.  I had some wonderful staff on platoon, my Mcpl's were fantastic individuals and one of the Sgt's, I would follow anywhere.  Granted, they all yelled when they had to!  Platoon forced my to push myself to levels I never would have dreamed I could pass, I hate heights, cried like a baby on the rapel tower but did it.   ;D  Anyway, getting through basic is the hardest thing I have ever done and it has made me the proudest I have ever been of myself.  

So, my DH, kids and parents joined me on grad day, my DH has said he needed to get his uniform drycleaned because it touched blue  :  He is army through and through.  Anyway, my proudest day, not my happiest, I should hold that one for my wedding day, days I gave birth to my kids or maybe the day they move out to go to University   

I am currently on OJT awaiting my 3's course, which is either this September or next year sometime.  I luckily dodged the PRETC bullet so I can be home with my family and learn my new job.  I am very happy I finally took the plunge and thank goodness that I, mostly, made it through unharmed.  I have a stress fracture that is currently rehealing, it happened in January and I was terrified of PAT, especially since they moved into the trailers    I can't wait to take my 3's and start on my career...

P.S. Through RFT and platoon I lost over 50 lbs, now to keep it off and keep pushing myself.  

Thank you for reading this.

Editted to remove colour, purple doesn't show well  ;D


----------



## aesop081 (26 Jun 2008)

I really wanted to read your story......i really did.........Your choice of colour makes that highly unlikely


----------



## dangerboy (26 Jun 2008)

Can you edit it so the font is another colour  I can't read it easily on my crappy monitor.


----------



## newmet (26 Jun 2008)

dangerboy said:
			
		

> Can you edit it so the font is another colour  I can't read it easily on my crappy monitor.



done, sorry about that, I guess my newness is showing


----------



## Celticgirl (27 Jun 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> There was alot of pain associated with RFT, there is a high failure rate due to injuries and VR's (voluntary release).



A friend told me the same thing the other day (about the high failure rate and VRs in RFT). Good for you sticking with it!

Congrats to you on passing basic! Another congrats on losing 50 lbs! Wow.


----------



## PMedMoe (27 Jun 2008)

Good for you, newmet!!  Keep it up!!!!


----------



## ssFOX (18 Aug 2008)

were is the stress fracture and do you no how long it takes to heal i think i might have one in my foot what did they tell you to do about it


----------



## apache2001 (18 Aug 2008)

Congrats newmet.    I didn't drink my coffee until I finished reading your wonderful story.  Shredding 50 lbs is an added bonus. WOW!  Keep it up.


----------



## newmet (18 Aug 2008)

First, thank you everyone for the kind words!   I appreciate them all.

Ok, on to business...



			
				ssFOX said:
			
		

> were is the stress fracture and do you no how long it takes to heal i think i might have one in my foot what did they tell you to do about it


it has been 8 months since the stress fracture first appeared on my foot.  I did not head to the MIR as I was afraid of being re-coursed or kicked out of the military.  So, as such, my foot has healed wrong and now I need surgery to remove the misplaced bone and extra calcium.  That is what causes the majority of my pain.  Normally, if you take care of it right away it should be better in 4 - 6 weeks.  I would recommend you get it dealt with right away as surgery does not sound like fun.  I find if my foot is wrapped I am in considerably less pain than when the loose bone can pop out and move a bit.  Gross, I know, but there it is   I am lucky with my stress fracture as I can still march, walk and run on it, I just need a whole lot of ice and elevation at the end of a hard day.    So, go to the doctor right away and get your foot looked at, it will heal better if you do.   Good luck!


----------



## newmet (18 Aug 2008)

Oh yeah, update... 

I am currently burning off leave like crazy, I just found out that I am course loaded on the new 3's in Winnipeg, starting in Sept.    The 3's are unfortunately 7 months in WINTERPEG!!!  Too bad I can't add scary music   :


----------



## Klinkaroo (18 Aug 2008)

Reread post twice, didn't see it.

By the way what trade out of curiosity?

Interesting story too. 

Klink


----------



## ssFOX (19 Aug 2008)

thanks for the reply I am 29 and am waiting for my medical to clear the wait is driving me crazy i train at home like a mad man run 5k a day and ride my bike 150k a week went on a run with bad shoes and or bought new shoes don't no what caused it but something in my foot feels not right it doesn't hurt and goes away after the first 2 k doesn't seem to get worse but doesn't seem to get better its just bugging me did you get any advice on how to care for it i am probably just worrying for nothing by the way good stuff making your dream come true at 33 just turned 29 and always wanted to join the forces hope i get in soon :threat:


----------



## PMedMoe (19 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> Thanks for the reply.  I am 29 and am waiting for my medical to clear.  The wait is driving me crazy!  I train at home like a mad man, run 5k a day and ride my bike 150k a week.  I went on a run with bad shoes and/or bought new shoes *(wasn't quite sure what this was meant to say)*.  Don't know what caused it but something in my foot feels not right.  It doesn't hurt and goes away after the first 2k.  It doesn't seem to get worse but doesn't seem to get better; it's just bugging me.   Did you get any advice on how to care for it?  I am probably just worrying for nothing.  By the way good stuff, making your dream come true at 33. I just turned 29 and always wanted to join the forces.  Hope I get in soon :threat:



Isn't that easier to read now (except the part in parentheses)?

Punctuation and grammar are your friends!


----------



## newmet (20 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Reread post twice, didn't see it.
> 
> By the way what trade out of curiosity?
> 
> ...



Hi Klink, I am going Meteorological Tech (Met Tech).


----------



## newmet (20 Aug 2008)

ssFOX said:
			
		

> thanks for the reply I am 29 and am waiting for my medical to clear the wait is driving me crazy i train at home like a mad man run 5k a day and ride my bike 150k a week went on a run with bad shoes and or bought new shoes don't no what caused it but something in my foot feels not right it doesn't hurt and goes away after the first 2 k doesn't seem to get worse but doesn't seem to get better its just bugging me did you get any advice on how to care for it i am probably just worrying for nothing by the way good stuff making your dream come true at 33 just turned 29 and always wanted to join the forces hope i get in soon :threat:



Well, it sounds like you are in pretty good shape, minus your foot problem.  I would recommend going into `The Running Room`, they have them all over Canada (you may have to drive a bit to get to one though).  They look at how you walk, run and the shape of your feet.  Then they recommend the best type of shoe for you.  I found running got a lot less painful after I bought the right shoes, the most expensive shoes aren`t always the right ones for you, I spent almost $200 on sneakers before I left, at Cleve's, and then spent $120 on the right ones, from the Running Room.    A big improvement for me.  Also, I have my foot wrapped with sports tape almost all of the time now and that provides a lot of relief as well.  If you are really worried about your foot, go see the doctor and see what they determine, it might be nothing serious but if it is serious, it is better to get it taken care of before you go.   Good luck waiting for the medical, some days it seems like you will never get the call and then, once the call comes in, you don`t have time for anything.


----------



## Klinkaroo (20 Aug 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> Hi Klink, I am going Meteorological Tech (Met Tech).



Interesting trade, don't see alot of them.


----------



## newmet (21 Aug 2008)

Hi Klink, nope you definately don't see many Met Techs, yet.  They are slowly adding to the numbers though.


----------



## Klinkaroo (21 Aug 2008)

Where you already trained as a meteorologist or are you starting at 0? Just out of curiosity...


----------



## newmet (21 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> Where you already trained as a meteorologist or are you starting at 0? Just out of curiosity...



I am starting out completely new, I have my education in Law and when I couldn't get MP, due to poor vision, I decided to go to something that has interested me, that was completely different than what I have ever done.  Also, it helps that there are no Officer's in my trade  >  (I didn't just say that, did I??)   ;D


----------



## kincanucks (21 Aug 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> I am starting out completely new, I have my education in Law and when I couldn't get MP, due to poor vision, I decided to go to something that has interested me, that was completely different than what I have ever done.  Also, it helps that there are no Officer's in my trade  >  (I didn't just say that, did I??)   ;D



Well there may not be any officers in your trade but I can guarantee there are some in your Chain of Command.

HH and DA


----------



## newmet (21 Aug 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> Well there may not be any officers in your trade but I can guarantee there are some in your Chain of Command.
> 
> HH and DA



Oh yeah, there definately is Officer's in my Chain of Command, not that it is a big deal.  I just thought it strange that there are no Officer Met Tech's.  So, if I decide to Commision up at any point I will never be able to be a Met Tech Officer.  I'll have to pick a completely different trade, which is fine too.  It will be awhile before I think about going that route.


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Aug 2008)

Isn't the MP Officer trade the same med standars as the Met Tech (Did my research here is reference : Reference A-MD-154-000/FP-000 Appendix 1, Annex E 11 July 2005 and I am talking about the MP Officer and not MP NCM)?

Link to med standards : http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf

Don't mean to get your ideas running, just thought I would make sure you knew.

BTW I am sure Met Tech will be interesting. Like they said about officer, I am sure you will have an officer in your chain of command but he probably won't be overlooking your every move and making sure you do it right since he probably won't know more then you.


----------



## George Wallace (22 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> BTW I am sure Met Tech will be interesting. Like they said about officer, I am sure you will have an officer in your chain of command but he probably won't be overlooking your every move and making sure you do it right since he probably won't know more then you.



Actually Met Techs are very often briefing officers.  They are the first to brief during INT Briefings, especially if it involves flights of any kind.  They are not the guys on the Six O'clock News (actually sometimes they do appear on a local station) who only give you a five day forcast in 'general civie' terms.  They have to be able to brief crews as to what their flight conditions will be.  They have to brief Army commanders as to what WX they may experience in an Operation.  They have to brief Naval commanders on what WX to expect, which will have a bearing on Sea States.  It is not as easy a job as you may think.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Aug 2008)

_Isn't the MP Officer trade the same med standars as the Met Tech (Did my research here is reference : Reference A-MD-154-000/FP-000 Appendix 1, Annex E 11 July 2005 and I am talking about the MP Officer and not MP NCM)?

Link to med standards : http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf_

WTF does that have to do with anything?


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Aug 2008)

kincanucks said:
			
		

> _Isn't the MP Officer trade the same med standars as the Met Tech (Did my research here is reference : Reference A-MD-154-000/FP-000 Appendix 1, Annex E 11 July 2005 and I am talking about the MP Officer and not MP NCM)?
> 
> Link to med standards : http://www.forces.gc.ca/health/policies/med_standards/pdf/engraph/cfp154_annexEappen1-2_e.pdf_
> 
> WTF does that have to do with anything?



Read the topic and you would know. She said that originally she wanted to got MP but couldn't because of poor vision.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Aug 2008)

121
Meterological Technician
4
2
3
3
3
5
00100

811
Military Police
3
2
3
3
2
5
00161

Seen but you are wrong because she meant MP not MPO.


----------



## Klinkaroo (22 Aug 2008)

I was not wrong which is the reason I wrote in parentheses _I am talking about the MP Officer and not MP NCM_ and she mentioned that she had a law degree, to me this means that she probably qualified for the officer position and to me an MPO and an MP are both Military Police (now don't tell me they are not the same... I know, but they both in the policing field, doing law and police work).

Now can we put the little technicalities to side and get back to the original subject?


----------



## aesop081 (22 Aug 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> I just thought it strange that there are no Officer Met Tech's.



There are no officers in trades like AES Op, SAR Tech, Flt Eng ( and others i'm sure) so its not strange at all.


----------



## Ex-Dragoon (22 Aug 2008)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually Met Techs are very often briefing officers.  They are the first to brief during INT Briefings, especially if it involves flights of any kind.  They are not the guys on the Six O'clock News (actually sometimes they do appear on a local station) who only give you a five day forcast in 'general civie' terms.  They have to be able to brief crews as to what their flight conditions will be.  They have to brief Army commanders as to what WX they may experience in an Operation.  They have to brief Naval commanders on what WX to expect, which will have a bearing on Sea States.  It is not as easy a job as you may think.



Met Tech serve a critical role onboard ship as well in briefing of the air crew on what weather to expect. very crucial for flight ops.

My favourite role they do is when on deployment they are the ones who give us our mail and packages from home. These folks are awesome for morale on a 6 month trip.


----------



## kincanucks (22 Aug 2008)

Klinkaroo said:
			
		

> I was not wrong which is the reason I wrote in parentheses _I am talking about the MP Officer and not MP NCM_ and she mentioned that she had a law degree, to me this means that she probably qualified for the officer position and to me an MPO and an MP are both Military Police (now don't tell me they are not the same... I know, but they both in the policing field, doing law and police work).
> 
> Now can we put the little technicalities to side and get back to the original subject?




Well until she comes on here and tells us actually what she was trying for and actually what her education is, all is moot.  Suggest you do a little reading on what MPs and MPO do and the VERY BIG differences in their jobs before gracing us with your wisdom again. Out.

HH and DA


----------



## valleygal (23 Aug 2008)

Thanks for sharing your story/journey with us!!  It's been very insightful and helpful.  I wish you all the best on the next leg of your journey and trust you'll keep us posted on how things are!  Enjoy the final week of your leave and then before you know it, you'll be home sweet home and doing your job!  Congratulations on your progress thus far!


----------



## newmet (27 Aug 2008)

Well, go on leave to prepare for course and look what happens  

I have a College Diploma in Law and Security, qualifies me for MP, not MPO.  I have considered continuing my BA in Criminology but have put that on hold for a bit.  
I decided on Met Tech as, my vision qualified   Also, it does look like an interesting job and the trade is changing and becoming more demanding right now.  I am going on a 3's course that is called the BOb course, Briefer Observer course, this will, technically, qualify me to the 6A level.  The old level, as these will be changing as everyone gets trained to the same level.  We will then have new 5's and 6's courses, I am sure.  I have been informally briefed as to where the trade could be in the future and it sounds like a very cool place to be.
Met techs do have a very important role in the military, in relation to ship operations, flights and even artillery usage.   I am not overly looking forward to giving briefings, as I am quite shy; however, I am sure my wacky sense of humour will land me on charge parade at some point  >  All those Officers in one room, scary   I have been following along some of the Met techs on my base and they have been full of wonderful information and very helpful, I look forward to completing my training and starting the rest of my career.
As for other trades without Officer's, I hadn't run across other trades without them; however, I am new to being "in" the military, opposed to just being an Army brat or Army wife, I am sure I will continue to learn more every day and appreciate any info people can give me  ;D

Thank you everyone for your interest   Have a great day all!


----------



## Neon (22 Sep 2008)

Go GURL!   You sound like you are going to do just fine - you certainly have a winning spirit.

I did grin when I read your last post about briefing all those officers and so on... just remember that everyone, even the pilots, look pretty darned similar to you and me when they are sitting on the throne in the bathroom!  :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: No-one is so special you need to panic. (Now if that doesn't give you something else to think about before you panic about briefing them then nothing will!) 

Seriously though - you will be fine - they will practice your briefing skills lots on your 3's and when you do brief for real, you will be the SME with information they need. They will be paying attention - believe me!

Neon


----------



## newmet (23 Sep 2008)

Thanks Neon, for the kind words.  Right now we are working on theory, LOTS of theory   We have already gotten up in front of our group talking and reading met products and it has been alright, I just woulhate for someone to ask me a questionthat I don't know the answer to  ;D  As for thinking about them on the can I may have to use that; however, if I start laughing hysterically as I start my brief I'll blame you! :rofl: :rofl:  Have a good day all, I am off to learn more about the clouds and to colour, sorry "enhance"   ;D


----------



## Neon (23 Sep 2008)

Hey - broad shoulders here - it usually is my fault so feel free to blame me  Now if you don't know the answer just say so - "I am not sure on that, can I get back to you with teh answer later?" or something like that usually works well.


----------



## Skyrat (23 Sep 2008)

Dont you just watch the weather channel before going to the office in the morning....hehehe


----------



## Klinkaroo (24 Sep 2008)

When have we been able to trust the weather channel?


----------



## newmet (25 Sep 2008)

I do like the response of getting back to someone later, definately have used that in the past and I am sure I will again.  

As for watching the weather network, yeah, realized can't really trust them  ;D  Besides, we used a lot of different information than they do.  Oh, crap, I am starting to understand all this   :crybaby:  Hopefully enough to pass the test  :-\  Have a great day all!


----------



## Klinkaroo (25 Sep 2008)

Just a guess but you guys (and gals) also deal with current weather and short term forecast often, not like you have to brief a pilot 14 days in advance


----------



## aesop081 (25 Sep 2008)

newmet said:
			
		

> Besides, we used a lot of different information than they do.



Yeah but your accuracy is close to the same  ;D


----------



## Skyrat (26 Sep 2008)

CDN Aviator

that hurts....a young and upcoming TQ3 and you crush them like that.....
 positive-positive thats what Frosty the Snowperson said....


----------



## TCBF (26 Sep 2008)

Skyrat said:
			
		

> CDN Aviator
> 
> that hurts....a young and upcoming TQ3 and you crush them like that.....
> positive-positive thats what Frosty the Snowperson said....



- Frosty The SNOWPERSON?  Try fitting THAT into a song...


----------



## newmet (30 Mar 2009)

Well, all of the tests are done now, just the game of hurry up and wait for graduation this Friday and then getting our posting messages.  With any luck they show up by Friday.  We are doing admin for the next week or so.  So, course has been hard and long.  7 months with a to be determined date of departure is draining us all with the will to live :S
So, we have been told that we are all going to Gagetown, those of us that have stayed the course and passed.  We now can observe and brief the weather and sound somewhat intelligent   With any luck we don't brain dump it all before we get to Gagetown 
So, take care all and good luck.


----------

